# Help Norton Antivirus is Missing



## windstar52 (Oct 5, 2005)

I am getting an alert that my computer is not protected. (I have not removed Norton) When I restarted my computer I got a dialog box saying: crogramA~1\symantec'S32EVNT1.dll an installable virual device driver failed D11 inialization. I have also tried to uninstall and reinstall Norton System Works and I get a message saying the installation was aborted do I want to try again. I try again and it will do nothing. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

We will need to uninstall and reinstall it ( reinstall only if you are %100 sure that you want it back )

1- try add/remove programs to remove
2- try symentec removal tool ( link provided below )

Let us know how your uninstallation went.


----------



## windstar52 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Norton Antivirus is Missing*

Thank you for the help in removing Norton Antivirus. I had already tried to uninstall through add/remove programs and it would not let me. I was able to do so using the Symantec Removal link that you supplied.. When I restarted my computer, I again got the following message: Crogram\symantec\S32EVNT1.DLL. An installable Virtual Driver failed Dll intialization. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application. Will this be corrected when I reinstall Norton System Works 2005. Also, you said to reinstall this only if I was 100% sure I wanted it. Is there a reason I shouldn't reinstall it? As of now, it is the only antivirus program that I have. Again,thanks!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

you need some sort of protection
scott is referring to the resources norton seems to chomp on a system. 
if you have plenty of memory, ect. reinstall it.
its better than nothing..

the majority of people here seem to like avg [link below]
but norton doesnt take kindly with another antivirus installed


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

error message tells us that norton corrupted virtual device driver. You need to do a registry edit. *here* you can findout more info. 

ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR REGISTRY BEFORE EDITING.


----------



## windstar52 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have reinstalled Norton Antivirus and done a complete scan of my computer. Everything now seems to be working great. Many thanks to both of you for your help.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

good luck :sayyes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

great we didnt need to edit the registry. I really feel unconfortable giving instructions for regedit. I am very confident and comfortable with editing it myself tho 

If you experience problems with your Norton, give AVG a shot. It is free, works with a lot less resources and when it catches a virus tread it fixes it instead of watching it 

have a great day.


----------



## windstar52 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for telling me about AVG; that is so good to know. I will probably give it a try when my Norton expires or if I have any more issues with Norton. How does that work as far as keeping up with new virus threats/definitions. Do you have to run a live update like Norton?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

It keeps clean as much as an antivirus could. There is no best. But AVG is one of the good ones. Yes AVG updates itself. You dont need to restart when it gets the updates so it is a lot less annoying that way. Nothing close to live update component. And doesnt add 10-14 services which would slow down your system eighter. Pretty neat.

I am glad you fixed your problem.

have a great day.


----------

